# How do I create a timer for a given sports team?



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

I hope there is a way, but I just haven't figured it out yet.

With DirecTV, I did a keyword search, and created a season pass based on that.

With Dish, when I search, I find the next program, but the timer is set to record 'College Basketball', and not the specific team I wanted.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

What model receiver do you have?


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

puckwithahalo said:


> What model receiver do you have?


I have the Hopper/Joeys.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

ATARI said:


> I have the Hopper/Joeys.


You can set up a Seek & Record timer on the Hopper. If you press the # button to pull up the Search screen, and then press the Green Hotkey you will see the option to set this up. If you enter the teams name, the DVR will record everything that shows in the guide that has that name in the title or description.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

[email protected] Network said:


> You can set up a Seek & Record timer on the Hopper. If you press the # button to pull up the Search screen, and then press the Green Hotkey you will see the option to set this up. If you enter the teams name, the DVR will record everything that shows in the guide that has that name in the title or description.


Just make sure to select Info and not Title when setting the seek and record as the team names usually show up in the Info and not the Title.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback. Unfortunately it is still not working as expected. Using the Theme of Sports: Basketball, I setup recordings for 'DUKE'. But everything with a duke in the description gets recorded. Apparently the Theme setting is only for the Search function and not for the Seek and Record function.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

ATARI said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Unfortunately it is still not working as expected. Using the Theme of Sports: Basketball, I setup recordings for 'DUKE'. But everything with a duke in the description gets recorded. Apparently the Theme setting is only for the Search function and not for the Seek and Record function.


You could try two timers: "Duke vs." and "at Duke". That would probably get rid of all the British costume dramas.


----------



## clotter (Apr 12, 2008)

I do something similar for the Green Bay Packers. I have it set up this way:

at Green Bay
at Packers
Green Bay at
Packers at

Most of the games are on Fox & the guide for Fox doesn't show game information nearly as early as most programming. What I did above has caught all the games and none of the local Packer related programs which is the way I want it.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

clotter said:


> I do something similar for the Green Bay Packers. I have it set up this way:
> 
> at Green Bay
> at Packers
> ...


I did at Duke, at Cameron, Duke vs. and vs. Duke -- that should cover it.

Thanks.


----------

